# Fish Grips - Which ones?



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

Went for a look at some 'fish grips' the other day (the type with the big handle and 'C' clamp that grabs the fish's lip).

The tackle shop had fairly expensive ones ($40-80) but I notices one brand - Juro - that was about $22.

Has anybody had any experience with the Juro grips?.....I just dont want to spend big $$ on gear that I dont really need to....

Any advice?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I have berkely , $29 at BigW. Do the job well


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

I have some Berkley ones that my daughter won as part of a prize pack with ET's Junior Catch of the Week. 8) Cost nothing, if they go rusty despite regular maintenance, nothing lost.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I found the berkley pocket grips rust very easily, I also know a few others which have found the same thing.

The big berkley for $29 have proven themselves time and again


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Anything that lasts more than a year, falls off the yak and costs $29 bucks is money well spent.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

caught2 said:


> I have Berkely and after just a few triips in the salt there's signs of rust


My Berkelys also rusted.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

caught2 said:


> I have Berkely and after just a few triips in the salt there's signs of rust


My Berkelys also rusted.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm , my Berkely's have no rust at all on em.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I must have the fresh water version. Mine had a small tape on the side that rusted into a solid lump. I dont wash down my gear much but it still rusted very quickly.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> I must have the fresh water version. Mine had a small tape on the side that rusted into a solid lump. I dont wash down my gear much but it still rusted very quickly.


same here.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I've had the same Berkleys for four years and no sign of rust.


----------

